# Indoor potty for storms



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Do they potty on cue? And have you tried using pee pads outside? Once they’ve successfully gone on cue, on a pad outside (or in a litter box, or whatever you choose) you could bring the “toilet” inside with the scent still fresh and give it a try.

On what surface do they typically potty outdoors? Grass? If they’ve already built up a strong association with pottying on a particular texture, you could use that to inform your toilet choice, to make the transition easier.

For example: FRISCO Indoor Grass Potty, 20 x 20 in - Chewy.com


----------



## PastorPoodle (Oct 4, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Do they potty on cue? And have you tried using pee pads outside? Once they’ve successfully gone on cue, on a pad outside (or in a litter box, or whatever you choose) you could bring the “toilet” inside with the scent still fresh and give it a try.
> 
> On what surface do they typically potty outdoors? Grass? If they’ve already built up a strong association with pottying on a particular texture, you could use that to inform your toilet choice, to make the transition easier.
> 
> For example: FRISCO Indoor Grass Potty, 20 x 20 in - Chewy.com


Thank you, this is helpful! My male goes on cue, the female not so much. Even the male won't go on the pad even when I give him the cue. I will try putting the pad outside with them-that's a great idea and also will see if I can get some turf or grow some grass in a pan for indoors.
Do they tend to localize this association? Some people have warned that they will take this as permission to potty in the house. Thoughts?


----------



## PastorPoodle (Oct 4, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Do they potty on cue? And have you tried using pee pads outside? Once they’ve successfully gone on cue, on a pad outside (or in a litter box, or whatever you choose) you could bring the “toilet” inside with the scent still fresh and give it a try.
> 
> On what surface do they typically potty outdoors? Grass? If they’ve already built up a strong association with pottying on a particular texture, you could use that to inform your toilet choice, to make the transition easier.
> 
> For example: FRISCO Indoor Grass Potty, 20 x 20 in - Chewy.com



Just noticed the link. Genius!! Thank you!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

PastorPoodle said:


> Thank you, this is helpful! My male goes on cue, the female not so much. Even the male won't go on the pad even when I give him the cue. I will try putting the pad outside with them-that's a great idea and also will see if I can get some turf or grow some grass in a pan for indoors.
> Do they tend to localize this association? Some people have warned that they will take this as permission to potty in the house. Thoughts?


I’ve never tried to get a dog to potty indoors, but I did live in a big city with minimal grass options, and my girl Gracie got very accustomed to peeing and pooping on concrete. Occasionally quite embarrassing when she’d squat in a busy intersection!

My worry with pads is they’re maybe a little too similar to blankets. I’d personally lean more towards a grass patch. Or I’d use the pads in a clearly defined space, like a litter box.


----------



## PastorPoodle (Oct 4, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I’ve never tried to get a dog to potty indoors, but I did live in a big city with minimal grass options, and my girl Gracie got very accustomed to peeing and pooping on concrete. Occasionally quite embarrassing when she’d squat in a busy intersection!
> 
> My worry with pads is they’re maybe a little too similar to blankets. I’d personally lean more towards a grass patch. Or I’d use the pads in a clearly defined space, like a litter box.


Mine prefer concrete as well--so weird. My standard has literally stopped traffic with his poops!!

Good thinking--a pad can seem like a blanket or towel. And mine love to shred paper and plastic so that might not go well.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Thankful that so far Peggy only stops traffic because she’s so pretty. But her preference for pooping on bushes has led to some embarrassing moments, too. 

@For Want of Poodle, am I remembering correctly that Annie is litterbox trained?


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

My toy poodle is five and uses pads. He goes outside when we are out for walks and such. My last dog was the same way. My Yorkie did not take to pads easily as a pup so I put them out in the yard like Peggy The Parti mentioned, gave the command, then slowly moved to the porch, inside the door, and finally to where I wanted them. If your dogs are food motivated that really helps. I treated them every time and they enjoyed that and came to look forward to their reward. Fortunately, neither of them has used anything other than the pad. It is very helpful during times that you can't get out. Best of luck with yours!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Thankful that so far Peggy only stops traffic because she’s so pretty. But her preference for pooping on bushes has led to some embarrassing moments, too.
> 
> @For Want of Poodle, am I remembering correctly that Annie is litterbox trained?


She was! She strongly prefers outside, but I did train her to use a litter box as a puppy. 

I used newspaper based cat litter, but I suspect the pine pellet version would work well too. 

I liked the idea of the litterbox because it was less easy to confuse with a blanket than a pad, didn't have to be changed out every time it was used by a spoo ($$), less smelly, and because we had a senior dog who became unable to hold it more than 4 hours, and returned to where she had been newspaper trained as a puppy - tile floors- out of preference. I figured it would be good to teach a litter box as an option/preference if Annie had the same issue as a senior. I used an underbed storage box for Annie. 

I started by plastic bagging some yellow snow and adding it to the litter.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

I had a dog that refused to go in the rain too, she was a very large mix tho so indoor potty was not an option! Sometimes she would hold it for hours, if I felt she was waiting too long I would have to take her out on leash.
Is making some kind of sheltered area outside an option? Like a lean-to near the door? 
As far as litter training, when I have a puppy I set up a pen that includes a litter area. I use a wooden box with wood pellets (they are meant for horse bedding). They absorb really well and are not similar to anything else in the house, so far I have not had any issues with accidents in the house. Granted I do move to outdoor potty as soon as possible. I think it's key to have a specific and well- defined area.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

Oh, and as FWoP said, "seeding" the litter box with some urine and poop really helps!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Just be aware that if you start making your dogs go inside, there is a very good chance they will start doing it at other times then when it’s raining. And not necessarily on your pee pad, as anything that has the same feel (carpet, for example) will be considered a pee pad. 

It’s not something I would do personnally. I feel it’s just asking for trouble when you have two well trained dogs.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Also what about when visiting other homes? Could create a lot of confusion for them.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

PastorPoodle said:


> Mine prefer concrete as well--so weird. My standard has literally stopped traffic with his poops!!
> 
> Good thinking--a pad can seem like a blanket or towel. And mine love to shred paper and plastic so that might not go well.


My TPoo - same.


----------



## I_love_dogs (May 30, 2021)

I am pad training my spoo puppy in case of hurricane. My previous dogs refused to learn and had to hold it during hurricanes because they wouldn't use pads. 
Is it taking him longer to potty train? Probably. He uses the pads when he can't get our attention or it is raining or yard is flooded. (Stealing things off the counter is his current method of tell us he wants to go out)
Does he pee on every soft object? He went through that phase, but seems to have stopped. He uses the pad by the back door. He does demand you give him a clean one as soon as it has been used. If you don't, he tends to pee right next to it. We do have tile, so that may help. 
Will he decide one day that he isn't going to go on the pads? It is possible. He won't use the one I keep in my bathroom upstairs anymore.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I think this is good training for any dog who lives in or near a hurricane-prone region. It’s not safe to go out in high winds.

But for occasional, run-of-the-mill storms? I’d probably go the leash and a little tough love route.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Buck is a veteran of rain and storms. He goes outside and his faithful servant, me, must accompany him. He will not move from outside the door if I’m inside. We went out on schedule during Hurricane Harvey, 60” of rain. I’ve got outerwear for every weather contingency, plenty of towels, a soggy doggy towel for him, and a rain rug by the door. He does potty on command, but may have to investigate a fallen tree first.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I’m also in Houston area and would rather go out in stormy conditions than have a dog go potty inside. To each their own though! We had 2 dogs during Harvey, and it wasn’t that big of a deal for our household.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Streetcar said:


> My TPoo - same.


Can't edit the above, but need to add. My TPoo does great eliminating on concrete or just off the sidewalk at the curb.

But - thankfully - he is also fantastic with the pads. My mobility is more limited compared to when Oliver came here, and he is helping so much by using pads a lot. At one time he tore them up while in the crate, but right now that is not an issue. When we're forced back to the office 😥😬😱, I'm hoping to use the crate in an ex-pen solution. Pads will have a big place in there. He is also older; 13 now.


----------



## cate&clair (Aug 7, 2017)

Streetcar said:


> Can't edit the above, but need to add. My TPoo does great eliminating on concrete or just off the sidewalk at the curb.
> 
> But - thankfully - he is also fantastic with the pads. My mobility is more limited compared to when Oliver came here, and he is helping so much by using pads a lot. At one time he tore them up while in the crate, but right now that is not an issue. When we're forced back to the office 😥😬😱, I'm hoping to use the crate in an ex-pen solution. Pads will have a big place in there. He is also older; 13 now.





PeggyTheParti said:


> I think this is good training for any dog who lives in or near a hurricane-prone region. It’s not safe to go out in high winds.
> 
> But for occasional, run-of-the-mill storms? I’d probably go the leash and a little tough love route.





PastorPoodle said:


> Hi All-
> 
> My two poodles are very well trained to go outdoors, and have been since each was 10 and 12 weeks old. Problem is, now that they are older (7 months and almost 3 years) they absolutely will not potty in the house. Ever. The mini refuses to go outside in the rain and even if I pick her up and place her outside she just stands there until I bring her back inside. I have tried pee pads indoors, near the door, in the basement, in the bathroom-everywhere and they usually just sit on the pad and look at me like I am crazy.
> 
> ...


Potty training with pee pads is a convenient and clean. IF you set up a place that is secure, readily accessible and NOT in the living area of your house. 
Consider a dedicated corner of your garage or a shed or other “not the house” place. Even gate off the area where there are pee pads (plastic gate/pen available on Chewy)
Your dogs are telling you they don’t want to soil their living space. So the pads should be, and remain, in an area that is not in the house.
We sectioned off a corner of our garage.
It’s great in storms, cold weather, and cold mornings. But it is “dedicated space.” Cleaned regularly, always available. Our toy poodle knows where to “go.” She also goes outside whenever possible. 
it is possible to do both pee pads and outside training.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

cate&clair said:


> Potty training with pee pads is a convenient and clean. IF you set up a place that is secure, readily accessible and NOT in the living area of your house.
> Consider a dedicated corner of your garage or a shed or other “not the house” place. Even gate off the area where there are pee pads (plastic gate/pen available on Chewy)
> Your dogs are telling you they don’t want to soil their living space. So the pads should be, and remain, in an area that is not in the house.
> We sectioned off a corner of our garage.
> ...


I'm happy that you have all those options. Not all of us can match your wealth of choices. My Oliver is perfectly content with the current choices. He has never been safe or happy outside an enclosed space when I am away, and he will have pads in his x-pen once I have to return to the office.
Thank you for sharing your thoughts.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

My spoo loves to go out in the rain and the wind and the snow! I have no clue why. 
If I get another puppy I will train it to go on pads. I tried to get my spoo to do so, but by then he was about two and absolutely refused. We had some long connecting flights and he would not use those chemical smelling airport potty places. Absolutely refused. So he went 13 hours without going!


----------

